# dp compared to normal live



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

Today i was at this event were was some amount of people. I just started to wacth some girls and thinked, what do they feel, how is the live for them. I bet they enjoy their youth and hang out whit their friends, party and just has fun. They feel emotions good and ofcourse bad too. They have to go to work and do other dutys as we but at least they feels real for them. They can feel those familiar emotions for their suroundings and close ones. I just imagined what it would be like to be normal. IT WOULD BE GREAT! Sometimes im just so used to dp that i wind myself asuming that everybody elses live is as hard and boring as mine. That they cant ejoy live either but they just seem to enjoy it. They have to struckle too whit just being whit people and thinking what should i do so i could enjoy this moment and be in this moment etc. But then i remember, no its just me. They dont have to think how to feel emotions, they just do.

Lately i have been thinking how much the dp relly limits my live and how many dificulties it has bring. Then i compare my live to normal peoples live and i come to a conclusion that my live SUCKS.It just sucks! It is so damn boring and lousy. Sometimes i cry when i think this but other times im so numb that i dont...lol...

This is one of self-pity etc. storys. Enjoy reading it


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes I think back to what life was like for me just last year, and how happy I was. DP hit me like a bolt from the blue, I took life for granted.

When I do get back to normal I know that I will be so grateful for normality, this is the lowest point of my life but I'm still alive and I'm still functioning, the rest of my life will be a picnic compared to this!

That day when I can finally think "yeah I'm free, I'm back to normal" can't come soon enough!


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

DP is some fucked up shit. I feel dead inside, and DP just makes life so much harder to live and be happy. I have had DP for 2 monts now, some days the DP is horrible and so freaking intense that all I want to do is jump out the window, but I have a few good days to







hope helps me through "the days in hell" (DP)


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

What keeps me going is that I know I'm probably going through the worst time of my life right now, but I'm still alive, I still have people who care about me and want me to get better.

I know things can't get any worse and yet... I'm still here, walking, talking, breathing and thinking. Although sometimes the thinking bit annoys me!

We're all very brave people to go through this and we'll all be better for it when we finally come out the other side, just gotta stay positive!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

If my DP completely vanished right now, I'd definitely feel a lot better for a good while. But eventually, it will just be on to the next challenges. Everyone has a set of challenges in life to face, I don't believe there's an easy path, DP or not.


----------

